# g scale round wooden water tower



## georgia (Feb 24, 2014)

Hope I'm in the right place.. want to built G scale round water tower. I need dimensions height and width in inches.. Thanks Tommy


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome!

Why not Google for an image of a prototype you like, and copy that as a model?

Roughly 16" in overall height, and around 7 or 8" in diameter should be reasonable.


----------



## georgia (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info on dimensions/Will also google Thanks Tommy


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy,
dont forget to factor in your scale! 
Most plastic "G scale" structures are roughly 1/22.5 or 1/24 scale..
which is a good compromise size for most..

But if you want to model *only* 1/20.3 scale narrow gauge, they might be a bit small..

Or of you want to model *only* 1/32 or 1/29 scale standard gauge, they might be too big..

And models of the same prototype structure can have quite the range of sizes, depending on what scale they are built in..
This water tank:










(Chama, NM.)
Is about 40 feet high.
In 1/20.3 scale (if modeling 3-foot narrow gauge) the model is 23" high.
In 1/32 or 1/29 scale (if modeling standard gauge) a model of the same water tank is 15" or 16" high! same tank..

If you arent sure, then going with 1/24 scale will probably be fine..

Scot


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

Are you sure that tank is in Chama? Doesn't look like Chama's tank.

First the tank in Chama has dual water spouts. Second it is in a built up area at the end of the yards, not in the country.

The Railroad built most of its tanks to a standard pattern so the comments on size are correct. Just do not believe the location.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironton said:


> Scot,
> 
> Are you sure that tank is in Chama? Doesn't look like Chama's tank.
> 
> ...


No, im not absolutely sure..(I have never been there! 
I was just going on what the internet told me..the internet is sometimes wrong..

But it is "Cumbres & Toltec"..They are in Chama..
must be a different tank somewhere else on the Cumbres & Toltec then..

Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That one's in Antonito (the other end of the line). There are others along the line, too, but they are out in the middle of nowhere. All are of very similar design, but I'm not enough of a scholar to know whether they are identical or not. 

Later,

K


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Georgia,

If you are interested here is a link to a thread in the Narrow Gauge Discussion Forums I found with a quick search of " D&RGW water tank dimensions" on the net.
http://ngdiscussion.net/phorum/read.php?1,206809
I do know they were of a standardized design, meaning no matter the size they all appeared the same. I believe if you have availability to back issues of any of the popular model railroad magazines there are any number of water towers to be had.
Good luck and happy railroading.
Bob C.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

georgia said:


> Hope I'm in the right place.. want to built G scale round water tower. I need dimensions height and width in inches.. Thanks Tommy


Georgia - here is a link to a water tower that I built a few years ago - note the link to plans at the bottom.

http://www.davebodnar.com/railway/watertower/ 

dave


----------

